# Alpha elite or pse supra



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Honestly there both good choices. I would go shoot both.

You got a few cam options with Alpha Elite. Supra could be good for hunting and tournament in camo.

Really no loser choice in both bows. Seen some fine scores shot with both.
DB


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

i have not shot the alpha elite but can tell you about the pse supra. i have 2 of them both are set at 60.3 lbs and draw is 28.5 shooting a 374 gr arrow at 282-284 fps. these bows are very easy to shoot and aim extremely well once you have them balanced. there is virtually no hand shock what so ever. I have heard the alpha elite is also a very nice bow. good luck with your decision.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a single cam supra and the 2012 supra me and the supra me just shoots better for me. Bomar makes some draw stops for it and they really give you a solid wall. I have heard the ME cams are a lot like the spirals. Try to shoot both then pick whichever one you like best.


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

i have a 2012 supra me and my bow is set at 60 lbs 28 in draw,i have won a lot of tournaments with this bow and is sure to please who ever shoots it


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a 11 Alpha Elite I'm shooting 61lbs 27 1/2 dl 310gr arrow at 295 fps


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I have shot both. Its a total toss up. They both shoot really good. The price for the AE is double the supra if you buy new so take that into consideration. I have a AE and love it the only bow i would replace it with is a dominator. The AE and the surpa draw about the same and roll over nice and make you hold solid no getting relaxed back there when you are holding. The AE has a better wall and has less letoff but can be tweaked on both bows so thats not a factor. The AE is a sleeper in the speed department. The 2 alpha elites i've owned were faster than than monsters i've had.


----------



## awade (Oct 10, 2009)

i love my alpha elite thats what i would buy


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

i dont know about double the price but the AE is definatly more. the AE is a shoot through riser where the supra is not. also both have the same let off from the factory so if you want around 65% you will have to tweak the strings a bit on both. the AE will do more than advertised on speed the supra's might be a touch slower but it isnt by much. to be honest with you the AE should be compared to the dominator 3d more so than a supra. both are good bows and it will come down to just feel but they are not the same specs the supra is 1" longer ATA which doesnt sound like a lot but it does have a differnt string angle so just givin your body build one might feel better than the other.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

the supra is 749.00 on pse's site. The alpha elites are 1299.00 street price. I've seen supras for sale for 679.99 new. So close to double.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

I bought my AE on the classifieds here for a lot less than new price and it is in beautiful condition.

Sent from my stupid damn phone!!!!!


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I would buy a used one. Thanks for the input the last 5 or 6 bow i have got have been used. I've been looking at a alpha for 750 or a supra for 575. Ive shot a lot of pse's not to many hoyt's. I'm not brand loyal if i like it i shoot it.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

You will love the AE. I bought a used one for 750.00 and its absolutely mint condition. good luck.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I know you said AE and supra, but there are two Apex 8's in the classifieds for $380 and look to be in really good shape. It will be a heck of a deal for somebody and just thought I would pass it along. You may not be able to get your speed with one though. What class you gonna shoot?


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

I bought a 6 month old AE for 650. the deals are out there for either bow. I do not shoot PSE because I do not like the grip, I shoot Hoyt because of the grip. Both the Supra and AE are very well designed bows and you will not be let down no matter which choice you choose. The choice is 100% up to you and what fits you the best. Not what works for me or the people above or below me.


----------



## oscarmtz (Mar 25, 2012)

i just bought an alphaelite blackout , setup to 27.5 62 lbs with a fatboy 500 arrow at 304 gr, shotting at a speed of 296 fps, sweet bow, i reccomend it alot!


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm leaning towards a supra. I'm going to shoot men's open class. I had a conquest 3, mojo 3d, mojo, and a hca supreme pro all have been good i like the longer ATA bows and I have a great PSE dealer close by. Thanks for all the input


----------



## archery3d247 (Mar 8, 2008)

i just bought a black out alphaelite blackout and it is 28" draw and at 62 lbs and shooting a 334.8 gr GT 22's and its shooting 287 fps, it also holds very well. Back wall is great and the double draw stop makes a huge difference....My first Hoyt ever and loving the new fell of solid at full draw.......just my thoughts......tks.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

AE is great. 28" dl GT22's around 58lbs getin 286fps. Not a fan of the stock strings tho. Not sure about the PSE but I'm sure it's all personal prefrence on most high end bows


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

I have a alphaelite and to me it does not shoot any better than my alphamax 35 it just cost more. I would buy the pse supra and add the bomar stops and you'll be set.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a Supra ME with the bomar stops and I love it!!!


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Have never shot the supra, so I can't speak for it, but I sure do love my AE


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

I like my AE so much i just bought another one off the classifieds here for hunting! And put my vector 32 up for sale.


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 20, 2006)

Both are great shooting machines.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I've owned both and there is a night and day difference. My Supra feels more like a spiral cam and is the way I like to shoot. The Alpha Elites at 30" dumped into a big valley and had way too much let off for my liking. As for speed my Alpha was getting about 318 vs 332 with the Supra. The Supra holds and aims better for me and has a longer ata. I think the Supra is an all around better 3d bow and won't break the bank buying it. I think they are both nice bows but for me the Supra has it all over the Alpha. 


~ Sent by an IPhone via Easton Lightspeed ~


----------

